# Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro



## phil-sell (3. Juni 2009)

Moin,

wollte mir nun mal eine Atmungsaktive für die Sommerfischerei kaufen.

Aber man hört ja fast nur unglückliche Menschen, die sich eine teure Atmungsaktive zugelegt haben. 
Selbst Simms G3/G4, und Orvis Pro Guide, Patagonia...kommen nicht selten echt schlecht weg!

Sätze wie: "Meine Büx ist gerade in den Staaten, kommt in 4-10 Wochen wieder..."
oder "wieder ne Naht geschrottet...""Wassereinbruch im Schritt...",
hört man allzu oft.

Surfe nun schon seit nen paar Tagen durchs Netz und mich erschrecken ehrlich gesagt die konträren Texte der Wathosenvertreiber und der Nutzer.

"Die robusteste Wathose die es je gab" vs. "nach dem 8 mal Fischen an den Füßlingen kaputt..."


Also wer kann was empfehlen.
Ich bin oft los (70mal im Jahr)

Möchte gerne eine Anständige haben, die dann auch viel Geld kosten kann.(bis 300 Euro)

Bin auch gewillt im Ausland zu kaufen. Ansonsten gerne Angebote deutscher Händler...

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## scripophix (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Ich schließ mich an, gleiches Problem bzw. gleiche Bedenken.

Und warum nicht gleich ein Trocken-Taucheranzug??? Der ist über die Schulter wenigstens geschlossen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

Danke.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Wenn man sich diesbezüglich durch die diversen Angelforen liest (so wie ich das wochenlang getan habe), kommt man schlussendlich nur zu einem Ergebnis:
*Im Endeffekt kochen ALLE Hersteller nur mit Wasser. Selbst bei den hochpreisigsten Modellen gibt es immer wieder Undichtigkeiten.*
Interessanter ist dann vielleicht eher, welcher Hersteller welche Garantien gibt (bspw. gewährt BARE 2 Jahre auch auf Neoprenmodelle). Im Zweifelsfall tausche ich das Modell dann lieber später auf Garantie ein... und je länger und umfangreicher eine solche Garantie ist, desto mehr Freude werde ich an der Hose haben. Denn undicht werden sie wohl alle mal... völlig egal, was sie gekostet haben. Aber für mehr Garantie, zahle ich dann gerne auch mal etwas mehr.

Die einzige Hose über die ich bislang tatsächlich noch nichts negatives lesen konnte, ist die Vision Extreme Zip, die zufällig auch ein Kollege von mir hat (und sehr begeistert ist). Da aber auch Vision nur mit Wasser kocht, muss das nichts heißen.




scripophix schrieb:


> Und warum nicht gleich ein Trocken-Taucheranzug??? Der ist über die Schulter wenigstens geschlossen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


Ist nicht wirklich Dein Ernst oder? |uhoh: Falls doch, vergiß das mal schnell wieder...
Ich bin ja Taucher von Berufs wegen und mache ca. 150 TG im Jahr im Trocki. Von daher vielleicht ein paar Gedanken dazu:

Ein Trockentauchanzug hält deswegen trocken, weil er mittels Manschetten an Handgelenk und Hals abdichtet. Vor allem die Manschette am Hals drückt nach ner Weile doch gewaltig - das willst Du sicher nicht mehrere Stunden lang um den Hals haben (und ich habe ne Kalweitt-Neopren-manschette; die bequemste am Markt).
Darüberhinaus sieht´s bei den meisten Trocken-Tauchanzügen nicht wirklich viel besser aus, als bei den Wathosen. Bei häufigerem Gebrauch werden die gerne mal an den Nähten undicht. Natürlich gibt es auch Profi-Anzüge, bei denen diese Probleme seltener (vielleicht nach 200 Tauchgängen) auftreten. Diese liegen dann preislich aber deutlich über 1000,- Euro - sind also keine Alternative zu ner Wathose. |rolleyes


----------



## scripophix (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

|good:

Super & danke, das hilft mir erst einmal die Thematik weiter einzugrenzen.


----------



## antonio (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

von vision kann ich auch nix schlechtes berichten, seit 4 jahren dicht und preiswert.

antonio


----------



## antonio (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*



Brandungsfutzi1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe von *HART  *die* AIRTECH PRO 5* im Einsatz und bin jedesmal wieder begeistert, wenn ich mit ihr im Wasser stehe. Nicht nur, dass sie klasse aussieht, ist sie auch super verarbeitet.
> 
> ...



die gibts glaub ich jetzt bei R&R als aboprämie.

antonio


----------



## Nick_A (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*



antonio schrieb:


> die gibts glaub ich jetzt bei R&R als aboprämie.
> 
> antonio



Das ist nicht die Airtech Pro 5, sondern die 3-Layer-Version...

Vergleiche:

KLICK MICH zur R&R-Prämie (3er-Layer)

Infos zu dieser Version



*Aber die Airtech Pro 5* gibt es derzeit bei FliegenFischen als ABO-Prämie mit Zuzahlung EUR 65 KLICK HIER zum ABO!!!

Die *atmungsaktive Wathose von Ocean *soll aber auch recht gut sein (Preis ca. EUR 150) ... wie sind Eure Erfahrungen dazu ?Hier viele positive Bewertungen aus nem anderen Forum ...(KLICK).?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Mal ne dumme Frage von mir, da ich noch nie ne atmungsaktive angehabt habe:
Kann das denn tatsächlich funzen?

Wenn von außen das Wasser gegen die Hose drückt, wie soll da das "gas" raus?? 

Wer fischt denn atmungsaktive und kann da aus der Praxis berichten?


----------



## Christian D (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Orvis Pro Guide! Das neue Modell hat sogar auf die Kreuznaht im Schritt verzichtet. Habe noch das Vorgängermodell und bin mehr als zufrieden. Bis zu dem ersten Leck hat meine Hose 3 Jahre gehalten (und das bei ca. 200 Angeleinsätzen im Jahr an der Küste). 
Die Techstretch von Guideline finde ich persönlich auch richtig schön, wobei mir die neue Kollektion farblich nicht mehr so ganz gefällt......
Hochwertige Modelle gibts genug.
Aber: irgendwann sifft jede Wathose durch! Ist bei den Belastungen aber auch nicht weiter verwunderlich. Viele Küstenmeter, dazu Salz, Uv-Strahlen und Sand. Das macht kaum eine Hose langfristig mit. Es ist und bleibt ein Gebrauchs- und Verschleissgegenstand! Eine Ron Thompson aus dünnwandiger Schichtmembran wird weniger ausdauernd sein als eine 3- oder 4-lagige eines teureren Modells. Liegt in der Natur der Sache.

Nicht nur Haltbarkeit sollte ein Kaufargument sein! "Atmungsaktiv" ist ein dehnbarer Begriff, davon kann jeder Outdoor-Freund ein Liedchen singen. Membranstabilität kann sich preislich ganz deutlich niederschlagen. Was nützt eine atmungsaktive Membran, wenn sie nach mehrmaligem Tragen zerstört oder dicht ist? 
Der Tragekomfort einer guten Atmungsaktiven im Vergleich zu einer Neo oder einer atmungsaktiven aus dem Askari lässt sich kaum im Geldwert messen! 

Wichtigster Tipp:
Vergiss das mit dem Einkauf im Ausland! Das ist das letzte, was ich bei Wathosen machen würde, denn erstens MUSST du deine Wathose mal angehabt haben, da du sie eventuell eh eine Nummer größer nehmen solltest. Je weniger Spannung auf dem Gewebe im Schritt, desto weniger Belastung liegt auf den Nähten. Zweitens kann man bei Wathosen nie sicher sein, dass sie unmittelbar nach dem Kauf wirklich dicht sind. Da ist es nur ratsam, bei einem Shop einzukaufen, bei dem du unmittelbaren persönlichen Kontakt pflegen kannst! Das wird schon bei innerdeutschen Versandshops mitunter schwierig und langwierig!


----------



## Christian D (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*



> Wenn von außen das Wasser gegen die Hose drückt, wie soll da das "gas" raus??


 
Unter Wasser atmet eine atmungsaktive Membran nix! Das ist übrigens der Grund, warum viele Fsicher, die sich eine neue Wathose gekauft haben, zu dem vorschnellen Urteil kommen, dass ihre Hose undicht wäre, wenn sie länger im Wasser standen. #c


----------



## antonio (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage von mir, da ich noch nie ne atmungsaktive angehabt habe:
> Kann das denn tatsächlich funzen?
> 
> Wenn von außen das Wasser gegen die Hose drückt, wie soll da das "gas" raus??
> ...



da magst du recht haben.
aber im wasser ists in meinen augen uninteressant,da das wasser ja kühlt und man dort nicht unbedingt schwitzt.
man steht ja auch selten bis oberkannte wathose im wasser.
also alles was rausguckt aus dem wasser bleibt atmungsaktiv.
interessant wirds wenn du im sommer mit ner neoprener oder auch gummi am fluß langläufst oder mit ner atmungsaktiven.

antonio

antonio


----------



## goeddoek (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*



antonio schrieb:


> interessant wirds wenn du im sommer mit ner neoprener oder auch gummi am fluß langläufst oder mit ner atmungsaktiven.
> 
> 
> antonio



Jepp #6

Mir genügt es auch im Herbst oder Winter schon mit 'ner Neopren zu laufen, wenns ein paar Kilometer sind - da lernt man die Atmungsaktive zu schätzen.


----------



## antonio (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

weiterer vorteil ist, daß sie schnell wieder trocken ist, wenn man aus dem wasser raus ist und man hat den tragekomfort wie mit ner normalen hose.

antonio


----------



## archi69 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Hab seit 3 Jahren eine *guideline explorer...* null problemo!


----------



## Christian D (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Ich möchte euch bitten, bei den Jahresangaben bitte auch die Einsatzhäufigkeit zu nennen. Jahreszahlen alleine sagen rein gar nichts aus!


----------



## phil-sell (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Ok, danke für Eure bisherigen Tipps.


-> Schade, dass das mit dem Auslandskauf eher ne ungünstigere Variante zu sein scheint...
(aber durchaus verständlich)

@ Foolish Farmer "Im Endeffekt kochen ALLE Hersteller nur mit Wasser. Selbst bei den hochpreisigsten Modellen gibt es immer wieder Undichtigkeiten."

dieses "IMMER WIEDER" ist wenn man sich so unhört und umliest scheinbar eher die Regel, und das ist schon etwas erschreckend.

Und keineswegs scheint es sich nicht nur um kaputte Hosen durch "ich wollt mal über die Steilküste abkürzen" oder "beim Pinkeln war da so ein Dornbusch" zu handeln. Auch ist es nicht immer bei einer defekten Hose die ungenaue Passgenauigkeit, die die sich scheinbar extrem auf die Haltbarkeit der Füßlinge ausschlägt.

Vielmehr scheint aufzufallen, dass Hosen am Anfang top sind. 
Es wird viel geschrieben über: "Habe meine XYZ jetzt 10 mal zum Fischen ausgeführt, kann nichts Negatives berichten...", aber später wird dann von "Undichtigkeiten" gesprochen, die auch nicht auf die normale Schweißbildung im Schritt (welches im Übrigen das fehlerhafte Hauptumtauschargument ist) zurückzuführen sind. 

Da stellt sich einem doch die Frage, ob die Technik einfach noch nicht so weit ist, eine atmungsaktive Hose, sei es 3,4,5 Layer bereitzustellen, die den moderaten Anforderungen eines Küstenfischers gerecht zu werden, ohne, dass er die Hose im weiteren Sinne "missbraucht". Selbst im oberen Preissegment. 

Hmm- danke Christian für deine Schilderungen. Die Orvis habe ich mir angeschaut...vielleicht gleicht sich der Deutschlandpreis im Laufe des Sommers ja noch an den des US- Marktes an...

Eine atmungsaktive Hose für 40 Einsätze im Schnitt im Jahr ist gesucht, 

die restlichen 30 Tage geh ich im Februar mit der Neo los. 
Von einer 300-400 Euro Hose erwarte ich, dass sie bei anständiger Benutzung 3-5 Jahre hält...


----------



## antonio (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*



Christian D schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch bitten, bei den Jahresangaben bitte auch die Einsatzhäufigkeit zu nennen. Jahreszahlen alleine sagen rein gar nichts aus!



ca 70 oder mehr einsätze im jahr bei mir.

antonio


----------



## archi69 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*



> Ich möchte euch bitten, bei den Jahresangaben bitte auch die Einsatzhäufigkeit zu nennen. Jahreszahlen alleine sagen rein gar nichts aus!


 
Ach richtig, meine hängt 3 Jahre neu im Schrank.....
Neenee, ist schon entscheidend, also ich nutze meine ca.30 Mal im Jahr, nicht nur zum Waten, sondern auch auf dem Kajak.


----------



## scripophix (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Erst einmal herzlichen Dank auch von mir für die fachlichen Beiträge.

Ich habe mir die atmungsaktive Büx überlegt, da ich gerne bei auflandigen Wellen fische, nicht sehr tief ins Wasser kann und ständig die ankommenden Wellen beobachten und reagieren muss. Da wird's bei 'Gummi' schnell etwas warm inside. Deshalb hoffe ich bei der A-Aktiven auf die Abgabe nach aussen.
I.ü. benötige ich eine halbwegs passgenaue Hose, da bei dieser Art des Angelns eine Fehleinschätzung geschehen kann und ich nicht volllaufen will, um wie das bekannte Michelin-Männchen am Ufer rauszukommen.

Bei den Versprechungen der Industrie fühle ich mich im Himmelreich. Die Realität bedeutet nach vielen Berichten einen gehörigen Plumps auf den Allerwertesten.  

Händlerberatungen waren bemüht..., so meine Erfahrungen.

Deshalb sind die Praktiker-Tipps so wertvoll. :m

Nachfrage:
Hat jemand Erfahrungen im Defekt-/Reklamations-Fall ? Insbesondere: Wie lief die Reparatur und wie lange hat es gedauert (einschicken Deutschland/Ausland ?) ?

In der Zwischenzeit - so weit bin ich schon - nehm' ich dann eben wieder die Gummihose...


----------



## blumovic (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

ich hab seit dem Winter ne *Orvis Silver Label II*

Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ist scheinbar sehr robust.
Gibts in GER nur bei GT-Angelshop.de.
Kann man evtl. auch runterhandeln.

Ist aber nur meine Erfahrung#6


----------



## DirtyDevil70 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

.......habe zum mefo-angeln eine vision extreme - seit einem jahr.....keine probleme.......und ebucht uk sei dank, für unter 100 euro neu aus dem shop:vik:

tight lines
dd70


----------



## AndreasG (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Ich hab auch schon einige atmungsaktive durch und bin schlußendlich bei dieser geblieben. Kostet zwar etwas mehr, aber dafür super Qualität und eine Hose die auch perfekt passt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Schweißsocke (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*



phil-sell schrieb:


> Von einer 300-400 Euro Hose erwarte ich, dass sie bei anständiger Benutzung 3-5 Jahre hält...



Das sollte man wohl auch. 
Letztlich muss man sich beim Wathosenkauf zwischen zwei Wegen entscheiden: Entweder Gore Tex oder nicht. Eine robuste Gore Tex Wathose gibt es im Preisspektrum bis 400 Euro nur direkt in den Staaten, bleibt also Nicht-Gore-Tex.

Hier sind die Unterschiede der Materialien nicht sehr groß, viele "Hersteller" verwenden sogar identische Materialien. Die Verarbeitung unterscheidet sich auch nicht wesentlich, die Hosen unterschiedlicher "Hersteller" werden sowieso in den selben chinesichen Fabriken zusammengenäht. Der Preisunterschied zwischen den Hosen ergibt sich in der Regel nur aus dem Markennamen, nicht in der Qualität. Deshalb wirst du auch zu jeder Wathose gegensätzliche Meinungen hören. Wie Christian schon schrieb, ist eine Wathose letztlich "Verbrauchsmaterial". Ich würde einfach in den Laden gehen und mir die billigste 4- oder 5-lagige Hose holen, die dir gut passt.
Eine 3-lagige Hose ist was für den Urlaub, aber nicht für den ständigen Küsteneinsatz, also Finger weg.

Ich selbst nutze Hosen von Simms und Cloudveil - beide aus Gore Tex und beide auch schon mal undicht gewesen sowie eine Greys GRX als Backup. Letztere gibt es als Auslaufmodell für unter 100 Euro, ist vernünftig verarbeitet (ähnelt stark der Patagonia Wadermaster). Die Billighose hat bis jetzt noch nicht durchgeleckt, ist aber auch deutlich weniger atmungsaktiv als die Gore Tex Modelle.

Ich komme so auf ca. 200 Küstentage im Jahr, bei mir war noch keine atmungsaktive Wathose länger als 2 Jahre vollständig dicht, dann kommt eben ein wenig Aquasure auf die Leckstelle und weiter gehts.#:


----------



## Bellyboater (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Das sollte man wohl auch.
> Letztlich muss man sich beim Wathosenkauf zwischen zwei Wegen entscheiden: Entweder Gore Tex oder nicht. Eine robuste Gore Tex Wathose gibt es im Preisspektrum bis 400 Euro nur direkt in den Staaten, bleibt also Nicht-Gore-Tex.



Na so ganz stimmt das nicht. Bei FFE gibts z.B. die Simms Classic Guide für 299€ und die ist TOP.


----------



## Waders (8. Juni 2009)

*Zwischending zwischen Trockenanzug und Wathose*

Es gibt ja auch noch ein Zwischending zwischen einem Trocki und einer Wathose: den Watanzug von Ocean. (Herstellerinfo hier, die Bilder nochmal hier, ganz nach unten scrollen.) In einer abgelaufenen Auktion fand ich das ganze noch aus dickerem Material und in Oliv, da würden die Fische zumindest nicht sofort erblinden |bigeyes klick.

Gefahrmäßig dürfte das Ding so ziemlich das Optimum darstellen, wenn es gut vollläuft. Allerdings sollte das wohl nicht ganz so schnell passieren, wenn man den Kragen gut schließt. Vielleicht kann man sogar ein paar Züge schwimmen, wenn die Stahlkappenstiefel nicht zu schwer sind. #t Im Sommer ersetzt das Ding die Sauna. |bigeyes


----------



## phil-sell (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

ein derartiges Zwischending ist wohl eher etwas für Clowns ect...

Oder für Kanalarbeiter...


----------



## antonio (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

mit dem teil wünsche ich viel spaß, da kann man gleich in die sauna gehen.

antonio


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Ich habe eine atmungsaktive Wh. von Ron Thompsen ebenfalls noch eine Neopren ebenfalls von R.T. beide mit Füsslingen.
Da sehe ich oder da ist auch das Problem, da bei mir der Füssling beim gehen im Schuh rutscht, bilden sich bei beiden Hosen dort über kurz oder lang Löscher. Der Füssling ist bei beiden Hosen aus Neopren.

Die erste atmungsaktive R.T. habe ich ersetzt bekommen, bei der trat das Problem aber auch wieder auf.
 Ich überlege ob ich über die Füsslinge einen Nylon Strumpf oder ähnliches drüber ziehen sollte???

Im Moment habe ich aber die Hosen wieder dicht.

PATTEX REPAIR EXTREME

war der Helfer. Kostet ca. 9.50 Euro.

Die atmungsaktive Hose ist wunderbar, kein Schwitzen, sehr guter Tragekomfort.


----------



## antonio (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*



Rapfen.Ranger schrieb:


> Ich habe eine atmungsaktive Wh. von Ron Thompsen ebenfalls noch eine Neopren ebenfalls von R.T. beide mit Füsslingen.
> Da sehe ich oder da ist auch das Problem, da bei mir der Füssling beim gehen im Schuh rutscht, bilden sich bei beiden Hosen dort über kurz oder lang Löscher. Der Füssling ist bei beiden Hosen aus Neopren.
> 
> Die erste atmungsaktive R.T. habe ich ersetzt bekommen, bei der trat das Problem aber auch wieder auf.
> ...



wenn der füßling im schuh rutscht stimmt die schuhgröße nicht oder die größe des füßlings.

antonio


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Ich trage seit ca. 3 Jahren die Simms G3, und bin damit mehr als zufrieden! Bisher keine nassen Füße, und auch das Kajakpaddeln verträgt die Hose bei etwas Pflege sehr gut.
Meiner Meinung nach stimmt da das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.
Piet


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Beim mir ist es seit 2 Jahren die Vision Extreme.
Bei ca. 40 Einsätzen im Jahr bisher problemlos.
Die einzige Beschädigung wurde durch einen Dorn verursacht, den ich da reingerammt habe.


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

@antonio

Klar stimmt da was nicht, aber da reichen schon ganz wenig Unterschied in der Schuhgröße, das Reibung ensteht!
Jeder Fuß ist etwas anders, soviele Schuhgrößen gibt es gar  nicht. Darum hatte ich ja auch die Idee mit dem Nylon etwas passender zu machen.


----------



## BigEarn (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Grundsätzlich kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass keine Wathose ein Leben lang dicht bleibt. Fische selber seit etwa 1 1/2 Jahrem die Scierra Blackwater ohne Probleme und bin auch mit Tragekomfort und Atmungsaktivität zufrieden. Um die 70 Ausflüge pro Jahr wird sie mitmachen, was meines Erachtens allerdings auch noch nicht allzu viel aussagt, wenn ich meine verschiedenen Trips anschaue. 
Der eine watet 'gemütlich' in einem relativ überschaubaren Gebiet, der andere legt pro Tag kilometerlange Strecken in der Hose zurück, schlägt sich durch den Busch oder klettert über Zäune und Abhänge hinab. Die Belastung für die Wathose ist da auch bei gleicher Zeitnutzung unterschiedlich und die Wathose von dem der 'spazieren' geht wird deutlich länger halten. Nicht nur die Gefahr von Dornen etc. ist beim 'extremeren' Einsatz höher, auch die Belastung für die Nähte steigen, da das atmungsaktive Material sich wenn überhaupt nur geringfügig dehnt (im Vergleich mit Neopren z.B.) und der Druck auf die Naht bei ausgiebiger Bewegung auch beim teuersten Modell irgendwann zu ersten leckenden Stellen führt. Hatte dazu mal ein interessantes Gespräch mit einem professionellen neuseeländischen Guide im Angelladen, welcher viel im Backcountry unterwegs war. Bei der Belastung und 200 - 250 Angeltagen im Jahr erreichte kaum eine Wathose, egal wie teuer, eine Lebensdauer von mehr als 2 Jahren, wenn überhaupt. Ähnliche Aussagen trafen auch andere Guides und nicht selten beobachtete ich, dass gerade diese, wenn möglich, auf den Einsatz der Wathose komplett verzichteten.

Bei größeren Trips im Sommer überlege ich es mir deshalb mittlerweile, ob ich die Wathose wirklich benötige. Befinde ich mich nicht über lange Zeiträume im kalten Wasser, wie z.B. an der Küste, sondern nur gelegentlich um den Fluss zu kreuzen oder einen Fisch anzuwerfen, geht es oft auch ohne Wathose los. An bequemlichkeit ist diese Methode eh jeder noch so Atmungsaktiven überlegen. Watschuhe, lange Thermounterwäsche und Shorts mehr braucht man oft nicht. Sieht evtl. nicht so elitär aus wie die 500 € Simms, aber wie ich beim Fischen aussehe ist mir eigentlich relativ wurscht mittlerweile.


----------



## antonio (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

das kann aber bei dir nicht minimal sein, da muß es schon größere unterschiede geben.
wie gesagt bei mir bei mindestens 70 einsätzen im jahr seit 4 jahren nix dergleichen.
meist gehen die füßlinge kaputt, wenn sand steinchen und dergleichen in den schuh kommen.

antonio


----------



## BigEarn (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Noch eine dünne Neoprensocke überm Füssling sollte das Problem doch eigentlich lösen, oder nicht?


----------



## scripophix (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Bisherige Empfehlungen (wenn ich richtig summiert habe):

Cloudveil
Custom Made Bare  Blackwater Waders
Greys GRX
Guideline Explorer
HART AIRTECH PRO 5
Ocean
2 x Orvis Pro Guide/ Orvis Silver Label II
Ron Thompson
Scierra Blackwater
3 x Simms/ Classic Guide/ G3
*4 x *Vision Extreme Zip


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*



antonio schrieb:


> das kann aber bei dir nicht minimal sein, da muß es schon größere unterschiede geben.
> wie gesagt bei mir bei mindestens 70 einsätzen im jahr seit 4 jahren nix dergleichen.
> meist gehen die füßlinge kaputt, wenn sand steinchen und dergleichen in den schuh kommen.
> 
> antonio


 
Ich denkemal du hast Recht. Ich habe jetzt die ersten Schuhe von Ron Thompson entsorgt, denn die waren fix und foxi... und wieder von RT neue gekauft (die alten waren grauschwarz, die neuen beige). Der Schuh ist total anders aufgebaut, und scheint mir besser zu sitzen. Auf jedenfall habe ich nachdem ich die Hose mit Kleber wieder abgedichtet habe (und die war schwer kaputt an den Füsslingen) inzwischen ca. 30 Stunden damit gefischt, und die geklebten Stellen halten immer noch. Der Schuh scheint besser zu sitzen.


----------



## schakal1182 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Ich habe seit letzem Jahr eine atmungsaktive Wathose+Schuhe von DAM. Bei einem Einsatz pro Woche (kein Salzwasser) hat sie bisher gehalten. Auch einen Sturz hat sie überstanden. Allerdings lösen sich allmälig die Klebestellen an den Neoprenfüßlingen. Von der Form her ist sie auch eher etwas für beleibte Menschen würd ich sagen.
Das größte manko sind meiner Meinung nach die Schuhe welche eher schlecht gemacht sind. Die Ösen scheuern die Schnürsenkel kaputt...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Von der DAM-Wathose bin ich auch nicht überzeugt... sowohl die Hose, als auch die Schuhe zeigen viel zu schnell heftigste Verschleißerscheinungen. Die Füsslinge sind eigentlich nach einer Woche durchgelaufen und undicht, an den Schuhen gehen bereits nach einigen Tagen die Nähte auf. :v


----------



## janko (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

hatte erst eine simms freestone-aber bei meiner harten winter-und frühjahrsangelei in der ostsee war die wohl zu dünn..
trage jetzt die g3 und das schon seit 3 jahren ohne probleme..
sie hat schon so einige "schürfwunden" und hält und hält und hält...


----------



## phil-sell (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Moinsen Männer,

freut mich, dass ihr alle so fleißig gepostet habt.

Scheinbar ist die Simms G3 momentan mit der Vision vorne...

PUH! da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich mir die G3 vor ein paar Tagen bei einer Firma mit 4 bunten Buchstaben ersteigert habe...

Denn auch inches lassen sich in cm umrechnen und meine Schrittlänge kann ich auch in meinen vier Wänden ausmessen...

Sorry, leider im Ausland,
(Ja Christian ich weiß...is nicht so easy mit der warranty) 
aber der Preis war sooo heiß, die bekomme ich auch noch mit 2 Löchern für den Kurs verkauft...;-)

Dienstag Bezahlt,
Mittwoch in Miami
Heute in Frankfurt (through customs)
Morgen da?

Wohl kaum! -> das obligatorische "Ales Gute zum Geburtstag, liber Philip"-yours auntie Herlinde,(auf dem Paket) hält schon längst keinen Zollbeamtern mehr ab.
Gut so- Steuern solln gezahlt werden.

Montag is das Ding bei mir.
Ich freue mich, wohl auch zu Recht- wie die Kommentare zeigen-
STRIKE


----------



## scripophix (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Trägt jemand bereits die G4 von Simms und kann Erfahrungen mitteilen ?


----------



## Naturfreund (4. November 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Ich trage seit drei Jahren eine Hodgman Heavy Duty Wathose HD 101. Sehr schwer, sehr schwarz mit allerlei Verstärkungen, Stiefel sind zusätzlich isoliert. Eigentlich mehr etwas für Kanalarbeiter. Wer wenig im Wasser läuft, wird keine bessere Hose finden. Kostet 199 Euro. Alles andere ist Kinderkram.


----------



## goeddoek (4. November 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Gegen die Hodgman spricht aber:

- das sie kurz geschnitten ist

- zu sehr nach dark room aussieht

- sehr schwer

- und letztendlich nicht *atmungsaktiv *ist  :q:q


----------



## Naturfreund (4. November 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Gegen die Hodgman spricht aber:
> 
> - das sie kurz geschnitten ist
> 
> ...


 "Kurz geschnitten"? Ich bin 1,90 Meter groß. Es gibt keine längere Wathose. Mir reicht sie soweit hoch, daß ich mich fast mit den Armen aufstützen könnte! Könnte es sein, daß es sich bei "Kurz geschnitten" um eine Verwechslung handelt? Daß sie nach "Dark room" aussieht, finde ich übrigens ganz gut. Viele Grüße.


----------



## Seatrout (4. November 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Moin,

ich habe auch seit 3 jahren die simms g3 und kann mich nich beklagen.

etwa 80-100 einsätze pro jahr,bislang kein wassereinbruch ,auch bei nicht soooo toller pflege.
also ich meine damit dass ich sie nicht jedesmal nach salzwasser abspül.

Also kann ich nur empfehlen.


beste grüße


----------



## Havorred01 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*

Hallo ! 

Ich habe die Scierra Balckwater pro. 
Bin absolut zufrieden damit, außer das der Schnitt an den Oberschenkeln etwas zu bequem ist.
Bei dem Dollar-Kurs sollte man überlegen ob man sich die Simms G3 o.ä. nicht in den US-Staaten bestellt. Bei den richtigen Shops kommt man billig davon. 

Gruß 

havorred01


----------



## Windmaster (5. November 2009)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose , Wer ist mit Welcher zufrieden? 150-400Euro*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe auch seit 3 jahren die simms g3 und kann mich nich beklagen.
> 
> ...




Dem kann ich auch nur zustimmen #6


----------

